
NDP Plan to Boost Tax on Stock Options Seen Stunting Canada Tech - Tiktaalik
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-24/ndp-plan-to-boost-tax-on-stock-options-seen-stunting-canada-tech
======
optimali
Seems to go against their plan to stimulate research and innovation in
industry.

Another article on this: [http://betakit.com/how-will-the-ndps-tax-plan-
affect-startup...](http://betakit.com/how-will-the-ndps-tax-plan-affect-
startups/)

------
nasalgoat
This shouldn't be an issue since the basic premise around these parts is that
options are worthless anyway. In 20 years I've never once got an exit or
cashed in options - it's just not part of the culture in Canada.

